# Charlie's First Bath!



## alienandy (Jan 12, 2009)

I finally decided to give our new Pup Charlie his first bath. All went pretty good. He did shake a bit while he was in there, but I didn't keep him in for long, before I got the towel on him and lots of cuddles to make him feel better. ( and a treat! ). Here's a few pics...









" Look what my master is doing to me! B*****d! "









" I really don't want to be in here. Think I'll have a pee! "









" That's okay, any wet bits can be shook onto the AV equipment! "

He's coming up to 4 months old now. Loving his walks. Loves other people, not interested in other dogs! Bless the little beastie.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

So cute....lovely pics.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

awww look at that little face......:001_wub:


----------



## Kye (Dec 21, 2008)

Awww! What a cutie


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Bless him - he doesn't look very impressed
Lovely pup, a real cutie.


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

omg hes so good just sitting there, bless his heart, hes a good boy !


----------



## alienandy (Jan 12, 2009)

mckitty said:


> omg hes so good just sitting there, bless his heart, hes a good boy !


He did have a little panic attack when I first bent down to put him in, but as soon as he stood in there he pretty much behaved! I was a proud Dad then! 
I did notice him shaking at his rear end a little, but altogether he was very good. He certainly feels lovely and soft now! Still a little devil though. :bored:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

omg hes so Cute!!! what a gorgeous little face


----------



## thurrz (Feb 9, 2009)

Those are cute photos of your dog :thumbup:
keep em posting an update


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw what a cutey


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 6, 2009)

loving the pics i blobbed you


----------



## alienandy (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for all your kind comments. I told Charlie, but he just stared at me as if to say "what are you talking about human slave?". I will post some more pics soon. As you all probably know, you have to take about a million photos just to get a few perfect ones!


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

orr u meany, look at his cute face, so sweet great piccies.


----------



## alienandy (Jan 12, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> loving the pics i blobbed you


Blobbed?

I don't understand? Forgive me, I'm 42!! lol.


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

:biggrin:awwww!!!! fancy having a meany daddy making him all clean and shiny!!


----------



## alienandy (Jan 12, 2009)

~jo~ said:


> :biggrin:awwww!!!! fancy having a meany daddy making him all clean and shiny!!


Hey. You're making me feel guilty Jo! 
The little monkey.


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

haha:thumbsup::lol::lol:


----------



## alienandy (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't think he'll stay clean and shiny for long!
Daddy keeping an eye on him. :


----------

